# How to run a brushless ducted fan motor without a receiver/transmitter



## Chanpreet (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi,

I have a brushless ducted fan motor with ESC, and need to run it without a receiver/transmitter.

Can someone give me the wiring diagrams on how to do it. 

Regards,
Chanpreet


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Chanpreet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a brushless ducted fan motor with ESC, and need to run it without a receiver/transmitter.
> 
> ...


Unless you are an electronics expert (in which case you wouldn't need to ask for a wiring diagram), get yourself a "Servo Tester" and use that to tell the ESC how fast you want the motor to go. For example:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Servo-Teste...ryZ34058QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Or this ....

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXVK79&P=ML


----------



## Chanpreet (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you Kevin.


----------

